# where to find foam heads?



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone could tell me where one might find those foam wig heads? 
Thanks


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sallys beauty supply. I got a little car for there and got a buck discount on them. I think i paid 5 for the card. So they were like 2.50 each. I hope that helps


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a friend at work who gets them for me at a beauty parlor/supply shop. About 2 bucks a head. Good luck! :jol:


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh okay..thanks I will check out the beauty supply shops around here! Thanks


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

If you have a Halloween Adventure around, just ask them. Although they're never on display (since they only use them for masks and such), they will normally sell them to you cheap if they have extras.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Will you take a case of them?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you have a case of them?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How much is a case of them?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah FE how much for a case??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awe crap.
If you guys want a case, I'll get them for you.
let me call tomorrow, make sure I can cover everyone 1st.
I don't want to leave anyone out if I don't have to.
Cool with everyone?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I got mine from "suzie's hair and dollar" a dollar store and wig shop that sold all kinds of hair, wigs, and foam wig heads. might look under the yellow pages for wigs.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

here are a couple of sites that have them fairly cheap
http://www.wilshirewigs.com
www.barrdisplay.com


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

FE...oh oh oh...i want i want i want...pweeeeease


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

if you have a SAVERS near you they have them


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not sure hubby will be ok with a case of foam heads hahaha I'll have to talk to him


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Gee FE looks like you got yourself into another group buy LOL! I might be interested in a case. My local beauty supply closed down and I'd like to have some lying around in case I need em.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

How many in the case...and how much. I might be interested even though I do not need more than 6 or so. One can always use more in the future.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. everyone, alot of the places mentioned we dont have around here (Ontario, Canada.) 
Frighteners Entertainment - can you ship to Canada? if so how much is a case and how many in a case? thanks


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

they sell them for 3.99 at Value Villiage. 

Customs is dinging us huge for packages shipped from the US. Sorry FE. but unfortunatly I had to pay customs for my cereal and for my secret reaper gift. Its not worth it to get them shipped. But check out value villiage. They always have tonnes this time of year.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hellrazor, you got charged customs on a gift? Was it sent straight from the manufacturer/store? If it was sent from someone's house, ESPECIALLY if it's marked as a gift, there isn't usually a fee so I'm surprised (I've had a number of things sent up here as gifts and no one had to pay brokerage/duty fees). 

But yes, if she orders straight from the store (and especially if they ship UPS and not USPS), she'll get nailed with fees. 

ANYWAY, as Hellrazor beat me to it, Value Village is the easiest place to get wigheads.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

From her house but oh well. what are ya gonna do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You just have to know how to ship your products to take care of your Canadian friends.
A good friend had all of her goodies shipped to me. I packaged of of these items plus the stuff she bought from me. Well over $300 worth of merchandise, no customs fees.


Hellrazor said:


> they sell them for 3.99 at Value Villiage.
> 
> Customs is dinging us huge for packages shipped from the US. Sorry FE. but unfortunatly I had to pay customs for my cereal and for my secret reaper gift. Its not worth it to get them shipped. But check out value villiage. They always have tonnes this time of year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As far as getting them this season, just not enough time, but will do something for everyone later on.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm..okay I will try Value Village! Thanx guys! BTW you guys are right customs do charge large...I have a party planning biz and have bought things from U.S wholesalers (cause we really don't have any good party wholesalers here) and wow...they do charge alot unfortunity!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not meaning to steal FE's group buy here, but if people still need styrofoam heads in larger quantities, I'll sell them for $2.75 USD. I recommend buying up to 10, only because over 10 puts the size of the box into the "oversize category" and additional shipping charges apply (imposed not by us, but by the couriers). Of course, multiples of 10 heads would come in separate packages.
As for shipping/customs/etc., we've found the best deal for shipping to Canada is shipping United States Postal Service. From what we have experienced, UPS and FedEx charges recipients customs, duties, etc., where USPS does not. 
If anybody still needs heads, you can either PM or email directly to [email protected].


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

i was just at sally beauty supply and they had a couple there..i didnt see how much tho...im no help haha


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

if you have a cosmetology school close by you might ask them what they do with their old heads they use to train students.I got two lage garbage bags full just for asking.


----------



## boscokid775 (Oct 31, 2006)

I was just in my local Goodwill, they had foam heads everywhere!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Went to my local beauty shop that sells weaves and I purchased 4 heads for $3.99 each...


----------

